# unidentified crawling object



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

:lol: 

Anyone have an idea what this thing is? I'm guessing a starfish of some sort... Its tiny being the diameter of a BB.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like some kind of asterina starfish. Hard to say what species though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yep, asterina.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

awww....it's so cute and little.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sometimes they eat coral, but generally they are harmless and beneficial.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd say asterina too. You don't have any aussie corals do you? It looks like a baby crown of thorns also. Yikes


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's the very first thing I thought, too! Luckily it's missing a few too many arms. *whew!*


----------



## rayzerray (Jan 18, 2008)

i dont know what it is but you got a great camera...


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

It looks like that,but it's so cute!


----------

